# Best way to get permanent residency thru marriage



## audrey83 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's the situation: I am a French citizen and I live in France. My boyfriend is South African, lives and works in the U.S and has had his green card for 2 years (so not a US citizen yet). Our goal is for us to live together in the U.S and we are wondering what would be the best way to achieve that:

- get married in France and then once he gets his U.S citizenship file a petition for Alien Relative (and for a K-3 non immigrant visa in the meantime so I can stay and work there while awaiting the adjudication)

-wait for him to get his U.S citizenship and then apply for a K-1 fiancée visa; and then file I-765 for Application for Employment Authorization and I-485 for Application to Register Permanent Residence

Which one makes more sense and is the quickest or is there another way?

Thank you for your time and advice!

Audrey.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bookmark this page - Visa Bulletin For April 2013

Read up on K3. It is not an immigrant visa and can back fire.
USCIS - K3-K4 Visa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The K-3 is pretty much obsolete if filed it will convert to CR1
Nonimmigrant Visa for a Spouse (K-3)

so once he get his citizenship he file for spousal visa 

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)

or file for a Fiancee visa 
for a fiancee visa 
http://www.visajourney.com/content/k1flow

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support


----------

